# Pm messages



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi , I can't send or reply to my messages anymore, am I missing something? Thanks tony 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

I also seem to be having an issue that can't start any new conversations - all options missing from the usual tab and by clicking on user names


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

237tonybates said:


> Hi , I can't send or reply to my messages anymore, am I missing something? Thanks tony


You should be good now. There was an updated rule applied to restrict new members from being able to send messages until they had made some public posts. It looks like this was applied while you have been inactive on the site. By making the post above, this triggered the system to refresh your post count and updated your permissions accordingly. 

If someone has been inactive for a while, they would only need to make one public post to refresh the system and the new permissions will apply.

Daniel


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry still can't send or reply , also I'd been actively posting and messaging up until last week.
Thanks tony 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

237tonybates said:


> Sorry still can't send or reply , also I'd been actively posting and messaging up until last week.
> Thanks tony
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Hi, I've removed/replaced & saved PM access, so try again.
I will send you a test PM see if you can reply.
Hoggy.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the pm hoggy , but can't reply 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

237tonybates said:


> I have the pm hoggy , but can't reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Hi, Everything is ticked to allow access to PMs & Market Place. Can you access Market Place?
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing should be blocking you from sending and replying to PMs. All permissions are set correctly...is the PM locked?

-Mike


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies , it's the tapatalk platform that's not working. I've just replied to hoggy through the website 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That solves it then, not a forum prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes ,sorry 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Could this have caused this issue? Is there a workaround?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

pcbbc said:


> Could this have caused this issue? Is there a workaround?
> View attachment 494023


Hi, No, not in this case. It was not a forum prob. 
Hoggy.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Then how does the user with this problem get their account back? We were having a PM conversation, they edited a PM to me, and now they are locked out of their account. Luckily they had other means to contact me.

I believe if they log out and clear their browser cache, they can view the forums again. But logging in gives the above message.

I see from my chat history with them they have zero posts. Now I suppose it’s quite possibly you (or the new rule) deleted all their posts when they were banned.

However I suspect you’ve added the rule (that you can’t use PM until a certain post count, which is an entirely sensible rule to avoid spamming) but it has caught up a user who was having a non-spam conversation with me but had a zero post count.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

pcbbc said:


> Then how does the user with this problem get their account back? We were having a PM conversation, they edited a PM to me, and now they are locked out of their account. Luckily they had other means to contact me.
> 
> I believe if they log out and clear their browser cache, they can view the forums again. But logging in gives the above message.
> 
> ...


Hi, I assumed we were discussing the 237tonybates problem.
If someone without Market Place access was using the PM system then access would have been denied.
The MP is not as secure as on the old format & there have been a few scams with new members using the PM system, so something had to be done to protect genuine members.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

pcbbc said:


> I see from my chat history with them they have zero posts. Now I suppose it’s quite possibly you (or the new rule) deleted all their posts when they were banned.
> 
> However I suspect you’ve added the rule (that you can’t use PM until a certain post count, which is an entirely sensible rule to avoid spamming) but it has caught up a user who was having a non-spam conversation with me but had a zero post count.


Getting the minimum posts is not hard. If someone can't get enough posts to unlock this feature, it is already a little suspicious in my eyes. That being said, I understand members not having too much to talk about or not feeling like getting involved in some of the topics. I know many members that just want to lurk and read the information already posted.

This is why my best advice is to guide anyone new, or that needs to get the minimum posts, to spend some time in the new member area. They can post an introduction and/or post some welcome messages to new members. This takes very little effort and they will quickly get the minimum posts. 

I understand that since the rule was applied, there will be a few members stuck in limbo that previously had the permissions, but now do not meet the requirements. This can be frustrating, but the benefits of having this rule in place far outweigh the hassle of making a few posts to unlock this feature.

Daniel


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No, not in this case. It was not a forum prob.
> Hoggy.


I don't think anyone replying captured my issue - which is a forum issue by looks of it
I am on a PC, not tapatalk app and unable to start new conversations - only able to reply to what in my inbox.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Barr_end said:


> I don't think anyone replying captured my issue - which is a forum issue by looks of it
> I am on a PC, not tapatalk app and unable to start new conversations - only able to reply to what in my inbox.


Sounds more like this part:


TTFAdmin said:


> You should be good now. There was an updated rule applied to restrict new members from being able to send messages until they had made some public posts. It looks like this was applied while you have been inactive on the site. By making the post above, this triggered the system to refresh your post count and updated your permissions accordingly.
> 
> If someone has been inactive for a while, they would only need to make one public post to refresh the system and the new permissions will apply.


The logs show that your account was updated 2 days ago applying the permissions. Can you send messages now or still restricted?

Daniel


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Hoggy and TTFAdmin for your help. All fixed for this user now. 

Normally I’d agree with posting in forum as opposed to PM. However we were having a fairly off topic coding discussion, so wasn’t really relevant to the forum. Although it could have gone in off topic forum.

Thnaks again.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

TTFAdmin said:


> Sounds more like this part:
> 
> 
> The logs show that your account was updated 2 days ago applying the permissions. Can you send messages now or still restricted?
> ...


Unfortunately not - still unable to start new conversations. Old threads and replies SEEM okay, but there is no options create new.
Not sure how I would also be marked as inactive when I'm here on a fairly regular basis - usually most days


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Barr_end said:


> Unfortunately not - still unable to start new conversations. Old threads and replies SEEM okay, but there is no options create new.
> Not sure how I would also be marked as inactive when I'm here on a fairly regular basis - usually most days


Hi, I've just checked, removed/replaced saved & all the ticks are in the correct place for your access, so will have to leave it to VS Admin if you still do not have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Try now. 

-Mike


----------

